# International School -Tel Aviv



## Beegee75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Can someone kindly give me some advice on English speaking international schools in Tel Aviv please?

Which ones are good? Why?

How much do they cost?

How long are waiting lists/are they all full?

Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated,

Thank you


----------



## MarkIL (Jan 28, 2015)

There is an American school in "Even Yehuda" (אבן יהודה), it's called "Walworth Barbour American International School".
According to some articles about it, the level is excellent, but the price is pretty expensive, between 20k and 30k $$$ a year. 
If you are planning on staying in Israel for a long time with your children , the most economic way is to put the kids in a public school with a class for immigrants.

I wasn't an immigrant, but I learned in a public school with a special class for immigrants and in general it depend on the school but it's pretty good.


----------

